
Why I refuse to feel sorry for torrenting Game of Thrones - chris_wot
http://m.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/why-i-refuse-to-feel-sorry-for-pirating-game-of-thrones-20160428-gohqzi.html
======
blue_dinner
The real problem is this entitlement mentality that if something is not
offered to you, you have the right to just take it.

Torrenting of Game of Thrones most likely doesn't hurt the show's profits.
It's one of the most popular shows on television today and HBO relies on
subscription fees instead of advertising dollars.

This isn't the case for a less popular show. Shared shows don't show up as
tracked views and can and will affect real things like ratings and if a show
gets picked up the next year.

The end result of this will be product placement right in the show, so sharing
it will only help make money for the show creator. It's very similar to all of
the people using Ad block: eventually, companies will have to resort to
articles and content being one big advertisement.

------
robertcope
Always fun to watch people try and justify breaking the law. "I wanted to
pay!" Okay. But they didn't want to sell it to you. It sucks, yes, but it's
their content to do with as they please.

------
shruubi
I wrote something similar a while ago:
[https://shruubi.wordpress.com/2015/04/20/australia-doesnt-
ha...](https://shruubi.wordpress.com/2015/04/20/australia-doesnt-have-a-
piracy-problem-it-has-a-content-access-problem/)

TL;DR - Australia suffers from the sin of not being America when it comes to
media content-access, where providers seemingly don't care about our money and
the only way to get access is through an overpriced service run by a monopoly.

------
ratfacemcgee
this article was originally from a gawker site. keep that in mind when
reading.

